# Glass track issues! Help!



## jazii (Jul 19, 2013)

So everyone has been saying how useless binning is in knowing what were talking about when we ask for these tracks, I found them, no thanks to the stuff members hahaha 
but anyways I have a new issue! 

The tracks I found were the right everything except size, there about 17-19mm thick, I'm using 16mm melamine, what have other people done? 

Do you all just leave the other hang on the inside so you can see it or are you using a magical new track? Hahaha


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2013)

Couldn't figure out what the hell you're talking about in this one matey hahaha.

Jamie


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I understand what your talking about. I just lined the tracks up with the outer edge of the enclosure, so it sits flush, then left the 1-3mm overlap on the inside of the enclosure. You wont notice it.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 19, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> I think I understand what your talking about. I just lined the tracks up with the outer edge of the enclosure, so it sits flush, then left the 1-3mm overlap on the inside of the enclosure. You wont notice it.



Ditto. I just sealed it with silicone.


Rick


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 19, 2013)

Have you got the glass cut already? If not, you could always run a 19mm frame around the inside of the opening, giving it a window frame look. 
If you already have the glass, then having an overlap is the only option.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the stuff members at binning were equally confused hahaha, and I'm not sure I understand what DisturbedDave means either hahaha.

Jamie


----------



## jazii (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow gotta love auto correct, yeh I meant bunnings not binnings hahaha no glass cut yet but yeh was wonder what people were doing as I didn't want to be a silly bugger and get the wrong ones if there were tracks that would fit better 

cheers guys


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 19, 2013)

jazii said:


> Wow gotta love auto correct, yeh I meant bunnings not binnings hahaha no glass cut yet but yeh was wonder what people were doing as I didn't want to be a silly bugger and get the wrong ones if there were tracks that would fit better
> 
> cheers guys




The way i did mine was pretty much exactly what I wrote. Even though my enclosure is made out of 19mm, I wanted to finish the windows off nicely, so got 22mm (I think), pine dressing, and nailed it to the cutout of the window to form a window frame, had it overhang 3-4mm on the outside of the enclosure, then attached the sliding track to that.

Make sure you follow the instructions carefully on the sliding track regarding correct measurement of glass to be cut!


----------



## jazii (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh I will cheers for the info and the fast reply guys!


----------



## Riffherper (Jul 19, 2013)

I literally just did this a month ago. I went to a glass shop who provided both the tracking and glass. Was a little more expensive but well worth it. The end product is great. All I did was measure the tight gap and they did the rest with calculations and that. I ended up with 17mm tracking. 1mm overhang is absolutely nothing and the end product looks great. I just let the 1mm overhang hang over the front and made it flush at the back. I only siliconed around the tracks once they were nailed down. I once siliconed the bottom of the track which put all my measurement s out. Also you can never get the silicone even.


----------



## Demansiaphile (Jul 19, 2013)

It's very easy and much cheaper to make your own tracks out of quarter circle wooden strips/dowel.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 19, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> It's very easy and much cheaper to make your own tracks out of quarter circle wooden strips/dowel.



if not sanded and sealed correctly you run the risk of bacteria when it gets urine soake, splinters caused by the sliding glass causing an injury risk to your python, 
I wouldnt say its easier and cheaper !!


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 20, 2013)

Just put some glass in mine about 5 minutes ago. 3mm overhang at the back. As long as it's nailed down securely you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## jimmydram4 (Jul 21, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Just put some glass in mine about 5 minutes ago. 3mm overhang at the back. As long as it's nailed down securely you don't have anything to worry about.



Me too. No problem having 3mm overhang


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 21, 2013)

Could always round off the overlay with a bit of sandpaper.


Rick


----------



## Demansiaphile (Jul 21, 2013)

> if not sanded and sealed correctly you run the risk of bacteria when it gets urine soake, splinters caused by the sliding glass causing an injury risk to your python,
> I wouldnt say its easier and cheaper !!



Of course I bloody sealed them, do you think I'm stupid, don't insult me.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 22, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> It's very easy and much cheaper to make your own tracks out of quarter circle wooden strips/dowel.
> 
> Of course I bloody sealed them, do you think I'm stupid, don't insult me.



With no mention of sealing these Jax was more then entitled to clarify the entire process of what you deemed "very easy".


Rick


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 22, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> Of course I bloody sealed them, do you think I'm stupid, don't insult me.




Seriously ???? you think i was insulting you ! maybe you missed the first word of my post 



J-A-X said:


> *if* not sanded and sealed correctly you run the risk of bacteria when it gets urine soake, splinters caused by the sliding glass causing an injury risk to your python,
> I wouldnt say its easier and cheaper !!



I'd still like an explanation on how you use the dowel and quad to make sliding tracks.... i'm intrigued.


----------



## Virides (Jul 22, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> I'd still like an explanation on how you use the dowel and quad to make sliding tracks.... i'm intrigued.



Probably like this:






Glass sits on the bead of the dowel. To get two tracks you would divide it with a 3 x 12mm strip of wood or similar, then put a length of quad and dowel on the other side.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 22, 2013)

Virides said:


> Probably like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a neat way of doing it if going for an all timber enclosure (suited to your timber vents as well), would look good in a nice red timber stain.


Rick


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 22, 2013)

Virides said:


> Probably like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers virides  that explains it well. I've honestly never seen that before !


----------

